# Where to buy quart size styrofoam containers?



## murphys law (May 28, 2019)

Where can I find some quart size styrofoam containers and lids fairly cheap? Needing some for BBQ to give to friends.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2019)

Google styrofoam cold ship container or some such.


----------



## murphys law (May 28, 2019)

Don’t need shipment containers, I’m talking about the 32oz Cups with lids like the ones you buy bbq from at restaurants. Only ones i’ve found is in bulk and fairly expensive.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2019)

You said, "... Containers" 
You are looking for containers or bowls.
You are going to pay more cause you're not buying in bulk or a regular customer.

Example,
https://www.webstaurantstore.com/dart-32mj48-32-oz-white-foam-food-bowl-case/30132MJ48.html

If you want smaller quantities try going to a local wholesale/retail restaurant supply outlet.
Example, Monarch Direct.

Or go search Amazon, not foam but paper, chinese take-out containers, cheaper than most foam.
* Fold-Pak 32MWPAGODM 32 oz. Pagoda Chinese/Asian Microwavable Paper Take-Out Container - 50/Pack *
by TableTop King
Price: $26.25 & *FREE Shipping*


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2019)

Buy a 'hinged take-out container', save money over buying your cups and lids since most are sold separately.

Amazon

* Dart 205HT1, 9x6x3-Inch Performer White Single Compartment Foam Container With A Removable Hinged Lid, Carryout Food Disposable Containers (50) *
by DART
_3.8 out of 5 stars_  2 customer reviews 
Price: $23.99 & *FREE Shipping*


----------



## smokerjim (May 28, 2019)

what chilerelleno says, my wife gets all different types on amazon


----------



## fivetricks (May 28, 2019)

GFS has walk in stores all over the country. That's where I would head. It's where I get all of my styro containers from


----------



## jokensmoken (May 31, 2019)

I agree with fivetricks... Gordon Food Service
(GFS) is where I get mine...
On another note...
If it's a one time thing and you dont need a ton, you might approach a local small resturant and ask if you could buy a dozen...


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 8, 2019)

Between GFS and Sams Club they have every takeout container imaginable.


----------

